
Sci-fi imagines data storage - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/8-ways-sci-fi-imagines-data-storage-1903.html
======
eesmith
"In "Voyager," Chakotay wrote down memories of a lover before he could forget
her ... Why 21st century storage is superior ... Books are wonderful, but
there are only so many you can carry them before you herniate a disc"

Except that in 'Unforgettable' it's established that the alien species emits a
pheromone which causes other species to forget them after a few hours, and at
the end there's a computer virus which removes all information about them from
the system.

21st century storage doesn't prevent a computer virus from wiping memory.
Books/written media are impervious to that attack.

